# Sand flies



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

It seems that the sand flies are very active at the moment. So try to avoid getting bitten, and protect your dogs with some collar or spot on.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Just found out this morning that one of my beloved Springer Spaniels has leishmania. His blood test has gone to a Nicosia lab for further testing to find the level of the des

I used Advantix spot-on in the UK prior to moving here and have always used it whilst here. Part of last year they had a Kiltic collar and again one this year because they like swimming it is a more affordable option, plus you need a prescription to get Advantix from the UK I believe now.

Once I get the results back then the vet will prescribe the right meds to keep it under control, in the meantime he is on ZYLORIC.

I feel I have let him down but I did what I could to protect them. I shall the other 2 checked now.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, that should have said 'disease'


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Geraldine

So sorry to hear about your Springer, but you have certainly not let him down. I use Advantix on Nemo and although it says there is protection against Sandflies, there is still no guarantee that he won't contract the disease. You have treated your dogs and tried to protect them, you couldn't have done more, please don't blame yourself.


Ann


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

An update on my boy...Rob has been diagnosed with a low case of leishmania, but he will still need tablets for life.

He has started on 4 a day, 300mg, Allopurinol tablets and is to have another blood test in a couple of months.

I have also started him on a 'low purine' food diet which includes chicken, eggs, peanut butter, fruit and veg, cheese, white fish, pasta and oats. Raw bones.

'No no' foods are spinach, cauliflower, lentils, no organ meat, e.g. liver, kidneys,heart. No animal skin, e.g. chicken, rawhide chews, pigs ears and the like.

The large lesion on his pad is taking an age to clear up, it is a classic sign of the disease. I am now treating with aloe vera but trying to keep him from licking it is a problem, while trying to let the air get to it, he dreads the sight of the plastic collar looming....


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad to hear Rob is doing well. A trick with his wound might be tea tree oil. I always spray some on Nemo's wounds (if he gets any), very antiseptic and healing, but dogs will not lick the wound as they don't like the taste or the smell. Also good at keeping ticks and fleas at bay.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It would appear tee tree oil is on Rob's food menu !


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh dear - worth a try.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At least it isn't toxic. Its perfectly safe if he licks it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> At least it isn't toxic. Its perfectly safe if he licks it.


I hoped it was un-tasty enough to let it be


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe it is actually not nice, having used it in the past when I was practicing medical aromatherapy on people with cold sores. Not pleasant to taste if you happen to lick your lips when you have it on,but at least in small amounts like that not toxic either.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> I believe it is actually not nice, having used it in the past when I was practicing medical aromatherapy on people with cold sores. Not pleasant to taste if you happen to lick your lips when you have it on,but at least in small amounts like that not toxic either.


Sorry to hear about your dog, I hope his condition improves. 
I have actually taken tee tree oil orally! Two drops in the back of the throat helped solve a rather nasty throat infection some time back. It tasted awful so whilst it's not something I would recommend for everybody it did the trick for me. Proceed with caution!
It's also very useful to apply after any insect bites to take away the itching and the smell (which I find rather pleasant) seems to keep the nasties away.


----------

